# LAV III Roll-Over, 02 Mar 06, 6 Injuried and 2 Dead



## cbt arms sub tech (2 Mar 2006)

1 Canadian soldier killed, 7 injured in Afghan crash
Last Updated Thu, 02 Mar 2006 04:48:23 EST 
CBC News
A Canadian soldier was killed and seven others injured Thursday when their armoured vehicle ran off a road near Kandahar, said a military spokesperson. 


INDEPTH: Canada's casualties 

Four of the soldiers were airlifted to a nearby Canadian military base, while the other four were taken to hospital by ambulance. One soldier died on arrival, two are in critical condition and five are in stable condition. 

They have not been identified. 

Nine Canadian soldiers have been killed in the mission to Afghanistan. 

It's not clear what caused the accident, but it appears to be similar to a November crash near the southern Afghan city of Kandahar that killed one soldier and injured four others. 


INDEPTH: Nov. 24, 2005 incident 

Pte. Braun Scott Woodfield, 24, died when his LAV-3 armoured carrier turned over while patrolling a local highway. 

There are 2,200 Canadian troops in southern Afghanistan, led by Canadian Brig.-Gen. David Fraser.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2006)

A bit more info....

http://ca.today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=domesticNews&storyID=2006-03-02T103246Z_01_ISL211397_RTRIDST_0_CANADA-AFGHAN-CANADA-COL.XML

"KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (Reuters) - A Canadian soldier was killed and seven injured when their vehicle overturned in southern Afghanistan on Thursday, officials said.

*The incident happened on a road leading west from the city of Kandahar. Police said a Canadian jeep hit the back of a car that had slowed down and both vehicles tumbled off the embanked highway.*

Two of the injured soldiers were in critical condition, a statement from the U.S.-led military force in Afghanistan said, adding that the cause of the incident was under investigation.

Police said two Afghan civilians were also hurt."

Condolences.....


----------



## camochick (2 Mar 2006)

CBC said a press conference should be coming up soon. My thoughts are with the families.


----------



## 043 (2 Mar 2006)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> A bit more info....
> 
> http://ca.today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=domesticNews&storyID=2006-03-02T103246Z_01_ISL211397_RTRIDST_0_CANADA-AFGHAN-CANADA-COL.XML
> 
> ...


----------



## NavyGirl280 (2 Mar 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are always with the troops. Sending our condolences to everyone.....


Nos pensées et prières sont toujours avec les troupes.  Envoyant nos condoléances à chacun..... 


S.Bradbury


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Mar 2006)

The accident involved a LAV-3 armoured carrier and appears to be similar to a November crash near the southern Afghan city of Kandahar that killed one soldier and injured four others. 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/03/02/cda-afghanistan060302.html


----------



## Franko (2 Mar 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060301/canada_afghanistan_060302/20060302?hub=TopStories



> Cdn. soldier killed, 7 wounded in Afghanistan
> 
> Updated Thu. Mar. 2 2006 7:28 AM ET
> 
> ...



Thoughts and condolences to the families.

Regards


----------



## muffin (2 Mar 2006)

One Canadian soldier killed, seven injured in Afghan armoured vehicle crash
Updated at 7:39 on March 2, 2006, EST.

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - A Canadian armoured vehicle ran off the road Thursday in the Kandahar area of southern Afghanistan, killing one soldier and injuring seven - two of them critically, Canadian military officials said.

Four of the injured were airlifted from the site of the accident by helicopter, while the others were taken in an ambulance by road.

All were eventually transported to Kandahar Airfield, the large U.S.-run military base that's also housing most of Canada's 2,200 troops in southern Afghanistan.

One soldier died upon arrival, two were in critical condition while the remaining five were in stable condition, said Lieut. Mark MacIntyre.
*
Among the injured are six Canadian soldiers and a civilian interpreter whose nationality is not immediately known.*

John Morris, a spokesman for the Department of National Defence in Ottawa, said the casualties were "believed to be the result of a vehicle accident."

It was not immediately clear what caused the accident, but officials said terrorist activity was not suspected at this time. The identities of the dead and wounded had not yet been released.

The crash appears to be similar to one last November in which a Canadian soldier was killed and four others were wounded. They were travelling in an armoured vehicle that also ran off a road near Kandahar.

The soldier killed Thursday is the 10th Canadian to die in Afghanistan since 2002.

Four soldiers were killed by friendly fire, two by anti-tank mines, one at the hand of a suicide bomber, one in another road accident, and a senior Canadian diplomat was killed in January in a suicide bomb attacking.

The 2,200 Canadian troops in southern Afghanistan are led by Canadian Brig.-Gen. David Fraser, who took command of a multinational brigade in the Kandahar region earlier this week.


From the Canadian Free Press - Note Bolded line - this is the first I have heard this.


----------



## Franko (2 Mar 2006)

Please keep the focus on the facts and not go into any sort of inuendo....

Regards


----------



## muffin (2 Mar 2006)

From DWAN - Canadian Free Press - Says Soldiers are B Coy from Shilo 

Note: Is in French

HL:Un soldat canadien a été tué ce matin dans un accident en Afghanistan

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (PC) _ Un soldat canadien a été tué et six autres ainsi qu'un civil ont été blessés lorsque le véhicule blindé dans lequel ils prenaient place a effectué un tonneau sur une route près de Kandahar, en Afghanistan, ce matin (jeudi). 
Il ne s'agit pas d'un attentat, selon toute vraisemblance, mais les causes de l'accident ne sont pas encore connues. 
*Les soldats sont de la compagnie B de Shilo, au Manitoba*. Un traducteur figure au nombre des blessés. 
Des quatre soldats blessés transportés par voie aérienne à un hôpital situé près de la base canadienne de Kandahar, deux seraient dans un état critique. Les autres ont été emmenés en ambulance et leur état est considéré stable. 
Les circonstances de cette tragédie ressemblent à celles ayant causé la mort d'un soldat canadien et les blessures subies par quatre autres lors d'un accident survenu en novembre dernier à bord d'un autre véhicule blindé canadien, dans la même région. 
Quelque 2200 Canadiens participent actuellement à la mission de reconstruction de l'Afghanistan, à Kandahar. Depuis que le Canada a délégué des troupes dans ce pays, en 2002, neuf soldats et un diplomate canadiens ont perdu la vie.


----------



## muffin (2 Mar 2006)

Another article with statment from Gen Hillier 
http://www.cjad.com/content/cp_article.asp?id=/global_feeds/CanadianPress/WorldNews/w030233A.htm

Sending prayers to the killed and injured's family and friends. 
R.I.P. Soldier


----------



## Genetk44 (2 Mar 2006)

The following is taken from one of the links in this thread.....what strikes me about this is the inference that the LAV3s are only suitable for North American standard of roads...thoughts?......."Lt. Mark MacIntyre said they will wait for the results of the investigation. 

"We are driving on roads that aren't up to North American standards," he said. "

Gene


----------



## Franko (2 Mar 2006)

Some are called roads but are the width of a fruit cart....

Regards


----------



## jwsteele (2 Mar 2006)

As bad as I feel for the members and thier families...it really pisses me off.  Why do we keep losing good soldiers to ridiculous accidents like this.  Is it not a little bit embarrassing?  This is maybe the fourth incident within a year that something dumb like this has happened.  This sort of thing is really disturbing.  It's such a waste.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Mar 2006)

jwsteele,
Besides horrific timing to post that question......take a look at Canadian traffic deaths today, on real roads.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (2 Mar 2006)

Shitty thing to hear about first thing in the morning. I hope for a fast recovery for the wounded and my prays are with the lost soldiers family.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2006)

Gene

Don't look at it in the way that you apparently are.  We are talking about a very undeveloped country, that has been in various stages of war for a series of decades.  They do not have paved roads and the same infrastructure that a highly industrialized country like those in North America and Europe have.  You are reading too much into that comment.  Just realize that their road network is "very poor".


----------



## military granny (2 Mar 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with the rest of the families from Shilo.


----------



## Genetk44 (2 Mar 2006)

George,
I just want to be clear.....I'm fully aware of the road conditions in Afghanistan...I lived there in the early 70s ;D......but if you take the Lts comment at face value( which I don't) it can be read as basically saying that the LAV3s are only suitable for North American standard roads, which  would clearly be  absurd...my point being that it could be used to show the LAVs are not suitable equipment.
Cheers
Gene


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Gene
> 
> Don't look at it in the way that you apparently are.  We are talking about a very undeveloped country, that has been in various stages of war for a series of decades.  They do not have paved roads and the same infrastructure that a highly industrialized country like those in North America and Europe have.  You are reading too much into that comment.  Just realize that their road network is "very poor".



+1, unless you have driven here it's hard to describe just how crazy it can be. I came very very close to rolling my SUV when a kid bolted out in front of me on J-bad road here in Kabul. Some of the "roads" make Canadian training area black-tracks look like brand-new 400 series highways... there is no order or reason or predictability whatsoever... children and animals play in heavy traffic, people abruptly change lanes or directions without any warning or checking if the way is clear beforehand, it's unlike anything I've ever seen before, and unfortunately accidents will happen... 

RIP and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2006)

Gene

I didn't get the same impression from his comments.....perhaps from a different article....and a different source's/reporter's wording.


----------



## camochick (2 Mar 2006)

If we want to debate the driving and the LAV's can we take it to another thread. I am a spouse of someone who is over there and a loss is a loss and do not think that freaking out about the vehicles shows much respect for the families. I for one, would have hated for my phone to have rang early this morning . Much thoughts and prayers to the families.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

Thank you camochick.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> If we want to debate the driving and the LAV's can we take it to another thread.



Our concerns are about the families.

We do realize that some, like you, have family and friends over there at the present.

Unfortunately, it is these driving habits over there, and the equipment, that are also part of this current story.  As such it will tend to be brought up again and again in the discussion of this incident.  We will have to deal with it as factually as we can, keeping in mind what has happened.  People who have been there are in a position to better describe the conditions that may have led to this accident better than a Reporter from a National News Service, who was not.


----------



## military granny (2 Mar 2006)

camochick you are totally correct. I know my phone rang at 445 this morning and my heart bleeds for the other families involved.


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Mar 2006)

My prayers are with the families of the soldiers involved in this accident. I hope those injured have a speedy recovery. My condolences to the family of the soldier lost in this accident.


----------



## Guy. E (2 Mar 2006)

To the Families, Friends and everyone involved.

I am speechless...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

try having a personal tie


----------



## Blackhorse7 (2 Mar 2006)




----------



## Guy. E (2 Mar 2006)

Been there done that a few times. 

Fortunately things didn't happen the way they could have and we were lucky.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (2 Mar 2006)

The soldiers will be in my prayers and thoughts.
My deepest sympathies goes out to the families and soldiers. 
  R.I.P. Soldier and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Nagual (2 Mar 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (2 Mar 2006)

[Mod edit - let's not speculate for the time being. These soldiers' families are already going through enough]

Sorry... should not have posted that.


----------



## military granny (2 Mar 2006)

Thank you Mods !!!  I know all the guys involved and dont want to hear things second or third hand. Lets stick to the facts.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Mar 2006)

RIP to the fallen, and speedy recovery to the injured.

Let's keep them and their families in our prayers


----------



## RangerRay (2 Mar 2006)




----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

perhaps best to put that in another thread new or ongoing.


----------



## combat_medic (2 Mar 2006)

Crash of Canadian armoured vehicle kills one, injures seven in Kandahar
Updated at 11:57 on March 2, 2006, EST.

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - A Canadian soldier died and six others were injured Thursday when an armoured vehicle rolled just outside Kandahar city limits while on routine patrol. An Afghan interpreter was also hurt in the crash.

Two critically injured soldiers will be evacuated to Landstuhl, Germany, according to Col. Tom Putt, deputy commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan. A sophisticated U.S.-run hospital there treats injured soldiers from Afghanistan.

One of the wounded emerged from surgery late Thursday afternoon at the hospital at Kandahar Airfield, a medical facility run by Canadian doctors. "A Canadian surgical team looked after the soldiers," Putt said in an interview.

"Unfortunately, one soldier was in grave condition and he did not make it."

The dead soldier was identified in a news release as Cpl. Paul Davis, of Bridgewater, N.S.

Seriously injured soldiers are Master-Cpl. Timothy Wilson of Grande Prairie, Alta., and Pte. Miguel Chavez, originally of San Salvador, El Salvador.

Other injured soldiers are Pte. Nathan Justice of Dauphin, Man., Pte. Mark Taylor of Prince Rupert, B.C., Pte. Thomas Wong of Edmonton and Sgt. Darren Haggerty of London, Ont. The injured Afghan interpreter is a civilian.

"Five of the injured, including the interpreter, are in stable condition at this time," the release said. "All next of kin have been notified."

Officials say they cannot confirm the cause of the accident, but soldiers said an Afghan civilian car approached the armoured vehicle just before it rolled off the road. The convoy was en route from Kandahar Airfield to meet Afghan officials.

An investigation was launched but the casualties were "believed to be the result of a vehicle accident," said John Morris, a spokesman for the Department of National Defence in Ottawa.

The bulk of the soldiers involved in the accident are based in Shilo, Man., and are from Company B of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry battle group in Afghanistan.

At least 10 soldiers from that unit have been killed or injured in the past three weeks, mainly in vehicle accidents.

After the crash Thursday, four of the injured were airlifted by a U.S. Blackhawk helicopter from the site of the accident, while the others were taken in an ambulance.

All but one of the injured was eventually transported to Kandahar Airfield, the large U.S.-run military base where most of Canada's 2,200 troops in southern Afghanistan are based.

"The care for those wounded, of course, is first in our mind right now," Gen. Rick Hillier, the chief of defence staff, said in a television interview.

The crash appears similar to one last November in which a Canadian soldier was killed and four were injured. They were also travelling in an armoured vehicle that ran off a road near Kandahar.

The soldier killed Thursday is the 10th Canadian to die in Afghanistan since 2002.

Four soldiers were killed by friendly fire, two by anti-tank mines, one at the hands of a suicide bomber, one in another road accident, and a senior Canadian diplomat was killed in January in a suicide bomb attack.

The 2,200 Canadian troops in southern Afghanistan are led by Canadian Brig.-Gen. David Fraser, who took command of a multinational brigade in the Kandahar region earlier this week.

-

Ten Canadians have been killed in Afghanistan since 2002:

-Four Canadian soldiers were killed and eight were wounded in a friendly-fire incident near Kandahar on April 18, 2002. A U.S. F-16 fighter jet mistakenly bombed the Canadians, who were on an training exercise.

-On Jan. 27, 2004, one Canadian soldier was killed in a suicide bombing while on patrol near Kabul. Three others were wounded.

-Two soldiers were killed and three were injured in a roadside bombing southwest of Kabul on Oct. 2, 2003.

-One soldier was killed and four were injured when the armoured vehicle they were travelling in rolled over on Nov. 24, 2005, near Kandahar.

-A Canadian diplomat was killed and three Canadian soldiers were injured in a suicide bombing near Kandahar on Jan. 15, 2006.

-A Canadian soldier was killed and seven others were injured when their armoured vehicle ran off a road in the Kandahar area.

The Canadian Press, 2006


----------



## 043 (2 Mar 2006)

RIP Cpl. Paul James Davis.

Crash kills one Cdn, injures 7 in Afghanistan
Updated Thu. Mar. 2 2006 12:05 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed Thursday after an armoured vehicle crashed with a civilian vehicle near Kandahar. Six other soldiers and an Afghan interpreter were also hurt in the crash.

The dead soldier was identified as Cpl. Paul James Davis, of Bridgewater, N.S.

Two soldiers are in critical condition -- Master-Cpl. Timothy Wilson of Grande Prairie, Alta., and Pte. Miguel Chavez, originally of El Salvador.

Chavez will be transported to the U.S. military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany, later tonight, according to Col. Tom Putt, deputy commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan. 

Wilson and Sgt. Darren Haggerty of London, Ont., will also soon be evacuated there, Putt added.

The other injured soldiers -- in stable condition -- were identified as Pte. Nathan Justice of Dauphin, Manitoba; Pte. Mark Taylor of Prince Rupert, B.C.; and Pte. Thomas Wong of Edmonton. The injured Afghan interpreter is a civilian.

Most of the soldiers involved in the accident are based in Shilo, Manitoba. They are from B-Company of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry battle group in Afghanistan.

In the past three weeks, at least 10 soldiers from that unit have been killed or injured, mainly in vehicle accidents.

The LAV III vehicle was part of a routine patrol en route from Kandahar Airfield to meet Afghan officials. It hit a civilian vehicle, about seven kilometres west of Kandahar, and tipped over.

After the crash Thursday, four soldiers were airlifted from the site, and The other casualties were taken by ground ambulance and the others were taken in ambulance.

"The care for those wounded, of course, is first in our mind right now,'' Gen. Rick Hillier, Canada's chief of defence staff, told CTV.

Deadly accidents

Thursday's crash appears to be similar to the one in November, in which a Canadian soldier was killed and four others wounded when an armoured vehicle also ran off a road near Kandahar.

Hillier said that over the past 10 to 15 years of operations around the world, accidents have been the major cause of Canadian casualties.

"We learn from every event, and try to reduce them. But history shows that accidents are the cause of our casualties in most parts."

CTV's Matt McClure, who has ridden in a LAV III, said it has great blast protection, and is outfitted with excellent weaponry, cameras and night vision.

"There is one criticism, however. With all of the heavy armour that these vehicles currently have on them, it does make them top heavy and prone to tip overs," McClure told CTV's Newsnet. 

Hillier admits that the vehicle can be top-heavy, but says it is perfect for the Afghan environment, where the roads aren't always paved.

"The fighting vehicle that we have, built in Canada by the way, is the best fighting vehicle in the world. And we are convinced of that and we believe that."

LaFlamme also pointed out that these vehicles have to travel at great speeds to avoid remotely-detonated devices. They also have to move close together so that another vehicle doesn't try and intercept.

Add to that the dust and sand that is kicked up, and it makes things even more dangerous.

"It is almost impossible to see to warn the guys inside: "Hold on, because we are coming up against a pothole or a sharp curve or we have to put the brakes on quickly'," LaFlamme told Newsnet.

"It is almost impossible to do that because the visibility at certain times is just so low."

A dangerous mission

This latest fatality brings to 10 the number of Canadians killed in Afghanistan since 2002. 

That includes four soldiers killed by U.S. Friendly fire, and a senior Canadian diplomat killed in January in a suicide bombing. Anti-tank mines killed two soldiers, a suicide bomber killed one, and one died in another road accident.

Canada's role in Afghanistan has increased recently, as Brig.-Gen. David Fraser has assumed command of a new multinational force that includes 2,200 Canadians. They will patrol six provinces in the southern part of Afghanistan.

On Wednesday, Prime Minister Stephen Harper pledged unwavering support to Canadian Forces in Afghanistan and issued a stern rebuke to Liberal MPs who have questioned Canada's role in the war-torn nation. 

"You do not send men and women into harm's way on a dangerous mission with the support of our party and other Canadians, and then decide when they're over there that you're not sure you should have sent them. That's not the way this government is going to behave," Harper said.


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2006)

A couple of commentaries I recently received from a friend in Kandahar.........

Movement outside the wire is becoming more and more common, although never 'routine'.  The drivers are challenged as the transportation network here has not been upgraded since, say, the ninth century BC.   This is supposed to have been deliberate policy for all Afghan governments for centuries as it was thought to discourage invasion.  This says something, I think, about both the terrain and the Afghan mentality.  In all, there are less than 30 km of railway of any kind in the entire country!  One of the two 'major highways' shown on the national map could be used for 4x4 competition - a rutted, boulder-strewn, washed-out, gravel track at times approaching a 20 percent grade.  Most self-respecting Canadian farmers would avoid it with their tractors.  Vehicles regularly come back cracked and broken just from having driven one trip on it.  We won't discuss the lesser roads just now... Welcome to Afghanistan - please set your watches back two millennia.


New jeeps being distributed in Kandahar. They are right-hand drive Toyota 4x4.  It's small enough that you suspect it may have been made for the Japanese market; certainly all the markings (less the gauges) are in Japanese ideograms.  There is a specific drill to squeeze into it - left leg, left arm and head first, followed by the behind, then the shoulders, then the rest. if you try to get into it normally, without consciously thinking, you wind up struggling and squirming for close to a minute.  Some Brits expressed a certain admiration one time when he tried it - for his command of the other official language here (invective and profanity).  If, of course, you happen to be wearing a flak jacket (which must be worn any time you go out), it gets even more fun - rather like trying to stuff a marshmallow through a keyhole. Oddly enough, once you’re in, it's not too bad.

Being right-hand drive, it has all of the controls reversed, which affords troops endless amusement when they ride with you - every time you turn, youy end up trying to signal with the windshield wiper control.  Old habits die hard...  starting to attract international attention as we weave way through the potholes - the shrieks of incontinent hilarity turn heads for miles around.

Am told that my driving compares favourably with Rick Mercer's stand-up commentary.  Well, I have big shoulders and it's a great deal better than walking the 15-20 + kms a day.  A little laughter is not a bad thing anyway.
______________________________________________________________

There is now a contest as to which nation has the worst drivers on camp. The French are intramural champions by all accounts but the International Grand Champions still are the Afghans. Stop signs, speed limits, wandering pedestrians, larger vehicles, potholes, speed bumps and No Passing zones are apparently viewed as challenges to one's machismo and are ignored with a well-nigh religious fervour. It makes life interesting.  But getting back to the Afghans, they continue
to amaze - these are one tough people.  
____________________________________________________________

An interesting datum - more and more of the pointy-enders are taking off the DND licence plates from their armoured vehicles and putting them back on reversed so that only the metal back shows.  Evidently, they are not happy about the highly reflective nature of the plates while out on patrol...
_____________________________________________________________


----------



## military granny (2 Mar 2006)

2023 and combat medic thanks for the updates these thing don't seem quite real till you see a family members name in print


----------



## Pea (2 Mar 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with the families of the fallen and injured at this time. I hope that everyone can come together and stay strong. I am sure many of us have loved ones and friends over there, and we all just need to take care of eachother.


----------



## bigwig (2 Mar 2006)

Its definitely a sad day for Canada and even more so here in Shilo. Knowing the soldiers involved really hits close to home. 
Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Mar 2006)

bigwig said:
			
		

> Its definitely a sad day for Canada and even more so here in Shilo. Knowing the soldiers involved really hits close to home.
> Thoughts and prayers...


BIGWIG: Please pass on condolences.  Truly a sad day.  Accidents happen, and it sucks when they do, but even more so when the ones involved are on active duty.  Pardon my language, but pretty crappy thing to happen.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

His wife will be looked after with as much or as little military prescence she wants.  Her friends are there as we speak.


----------



## jc5778 (2 Mar 2006)

My thought and prayers are with the families and injured right now.  Being a former 2 VP member who recently moved on I personnely know four of the soldiers including Cpl. Davis, R.I.P. Tim is a very close family friend as well.  These are trying times for all and I wish a safe return and speedy recovery to all the boys.  Stay safe.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Mar 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> His wife will be looked after with as much or as little military prescence she wants.  Her friends are there as we speak.


That's very good to hear.  A bit of "sorta" good news on an otherwise crappy day.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

Good to hear from you.  Too bad its under these circumstances.


----------



## muffin (2 Mar 2006)

Cpl Paul J. Davis  -  BCoy Crew Commander
19 Dec 1977 - 2 March 2006
Age : 28 years

BIGWIG - please let us know if there is anything we can do (however limited it may be by distance...) and keep us up to date on the rest of injured  

muffin


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

muffin where did you get that info?


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Mar 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Cpl Paul J. Davis  -  BCoy Crew Commander
> 19 Dec 1977 - 2 March 2006
> Age : 28 years


Muffin
Did you know him?  If so, please accept my condolences.


Hauptmann


----------



## military granny (2 Mar 2006)

Muffin and others heard that they were going to try to start a college fund for Paul's children. When I hear more will let you know.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Mar 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> Muffin and others heard that they were going to try to start a college fund for Paul's children. When I hear more will let you know.


EXCELLENT news.  Hopefully, at least, some good will come of this.  *sigh*.  Always so difficult to find what to say on a day like this.


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (2 Mar 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> muffin where did you get that info?



CFL....when you get some info on the guys email me at work!


----------



## CdnArtyWife (2 Mar 2006)

My deepest condolences to those families touched by this tragedy. My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## big bad john (2 Mar 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> Muffin and others heard that they were going to try to start a college fund for Paul's children. When I hear more will let you know.



When you get the information on that I would be very interested, it is better to be able to something practical.  A good whip round here on the site should be able to help his family.  Maybe Mike or one of the Mods would be willing to set up an account or a fund that we could contribute to for his family?  Then the money collected could be sent to the college fund or his wife.  Just an idea.  Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## Franko (2 Mar 2006)

RIP

Regards


----------



## camochick (2 Mar 2006)

BBJ,I think that is a wonderful idea. If someone sets something up let me know where to donate.


----------



## Guy. E (2 Mar 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> When you get the information on that I would be very interested, it is better to be able to something practical.  A good whip round here on the site should be able to help his family.  Maybe Mike or one of the Mods would be willing to set up an account or a fund that we could contribute to for his family?  Then the money collected could be sent to the college fund or his wife.  Just an idea.  Any thoughts or comments?



I love the idea.

Please don't take this the wrong way, I have the up most respect and sympathy for the family's effected.

How can we just give money to this one family? there will be more people hurt and killed in the future, what do we do then? 

I just don't know the best way to help but I don't know if this is it...

Sorry for being the devils advocate here.


----------



## Drawoh (2 Mar 2006)

My deepest condolences to the family and friends touched by this tragedy. 

And to the injured stay strong boys and get well soon god speed....


----------



## big bad john (2 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> I love the idea.
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, I have the up most respect and sympathy for the family's effected.
> 
> ...



I do understand.  After the woundings of  Franklin, Bailey and Salikin I felt as if I should have been doing more.  In the Marines as I am sure in all other services when one of your own gets hurt or God forbid, killed.  You take care of them and theirs.  Part of that is by having a whip round to ease any financial burdens.  You give what you can.  On a site like this it is not mandatory in any way, but I think many people feel as I do.  This would give them the opportunity to help and to show tangible support.  It is key that it remain above board so we set it up in a way that their is no controversy.  This is just my two cents worth so to speak.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (2 Mar 2006)

My condolences to all involved....and count me in for a donation to his children's education fund.


Matthew.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Mar 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with Cpl Davis' wife, family and friends as well as the family and friends of the other soldiers who are in need of our thoughts and prayers too.

Let the facts of the incident come out in due course.  Folks should not try and judge things from a different reference --  as others have noted and I would add to their points, this is an entirely different place to drive...road conditions, skill, or lack thereof of local drivers, etc..., all challenges to doing a basic thing that many folks take for granted at home.

My thoughts also to all the soldiers of B Coy, 2VP and the TF Orion...especially with recent events, this adds to the emotion of conducting operations in such an environment.  Don't waver in your resolve to continue with your mission.  Your compatriots, other CF members in theatre and at home and Canadians have the greatest trust in you and your fellow soldiers to do what is required of you without fail.

RIP, Cpl Paul Davis, Pro Patria.   

Duey


----------



## combat_medic (2 Mar 2006)

I'll talk to Mike and the rest of the DS about setting up a donation account here on the site, since there seems to be a lot of interest. 

Will post more when it's available.

Also, if we are able to set it up, is there someone who is in contact with the family and could give us contact information on where to send the money?


----------



## sneak and peek soldier (2 Mar 2006)

My prayers and thoughts go out to Cpl Paul Davis and his family and also to those soldiers who are injured and there families... i hope they all recover soon....

I also think that the Fund would be an excellent idea and u can just contact me to let me now where to send the money....


----------



## military granny (2 Mar 2006)

Hi combat_medic 
the 2VP welfare section contact is NCO Sergeant David McGurgin or  MCPL Day @ 204-765-3000 ext 6400


----------



## Guy. E (2 Mar 2006)

I think it will be easier for me to drive to Shilo then make a donation here. (Shilos about 20 min east)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Mar 2006)

To all that enquired about donations, Combat Medic is out right now checking out the options...

Thank you.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

If you contact the welfare rep of 2VP you should first contact the Mcpl.  PM if you really need to know why.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

As far as a education fund this is news to me.  I will keep my ear open and see what's what.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

As far as anyone interested in donations I will find out what the offical word is tomorrow.


----------



## IamCanadian (2 Mar 2006)

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=935 Another article on the accident..... :'(    :'(


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (2 Mar 2006)

I liked his fathers words ,  "He died in the service of his country and he died doing the service for the free world,"

sorry  it happened but thanks for giving it your all soldier.
good luck and peace in the after life if there is one


----------



## bick (2 Mar 2006)

CFL or anyone else in Shilo,

Could you post any details of a memorial when they are finalized, thanks.

Jay


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2006)

roger that


----------



## military granny (2 Mar 2006)

Memorial at KAF is @ 3 pm tomorrow Kandahar time and CPL Davis will be sent home after the service as for service in Shilo I haven't heard anything yet


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Mar 2006)

Farewell Patricia, your memory and sacrifice will not be fotgotten in your loved ones hearts.  Your comrades will remember you. R.I.P


----------



## Slim (2 Mar 2006)

RIP, Cpl Paul Davis, Pro Patria. 

Slim


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Mar 2006)

For those wondering about an army.ca donation account, we checked out the legalities and we just don't have the "stuff" to do that right now.
As soon as we hear of something being set-up by those on base we will post it here.

Thanks to all, and to everyone involved, stay strong. You have our support.


----------



## Randy (2 Mar 2006)

I heard on the Brandon local TV news that a trust fund for the family was being set up at the Westoba Credit Union.  Donations can be made at any branch in Manitoba.
Phone #s can be found at this site.
http://www.westoba.com/public/bins/content_page.asp?cid=10-276

My deepest condolences to the all families and our neighbors in the 2nd Bn.


----------



## muffin (2 Mar 2006)

CFL: The info was found using a number of sources and combined for the post. 
VonGarvin: No I did not know him - but I am sure your condolences are appreciated all the same.
WRT the Education fund - count me in as well.

muffin


----------



## devil39 (2 Mar 2006)

RIP Cpl Davis.  

A pleasure to have served with you.

Any word as to the status of the injured?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Mar 2006)

All,

I appreciate the generosity shown here towards Cpl. Davis' family during what has to be a terrible time. I think it's a good cause - however I would rather not handle anyone else's money in this matter, all I would do is introduce delays and confusion. I understand that donations can be sent the Westoba Credit Union... see CFL's post below.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Mar 2006)

I was wondering why ASU Londons Flags were Half mast today...

damn....


Rest in Peace.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Mar 2006)

Mike I will do my best to confirm this tomorrow.  Donations CAN be made at any branch in Manitoba.
Phone #s can be found at this site.
http://www.westoba.com/public/bins/content_page.asp?cid=10-276


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Mar 2006)

That said anyone can pm me my address and send any donations through me if you want.  I will look into the other option as I said earlier and get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Mar 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> VonGarvin: No I did not know him - but I am sure your condolences are appreciated all the same.
> muffin



You're welcome.


----------



## munnsy (4 Mar 2006)

.


----------



## military granny (4 Mar 2006)

Jonathan
My son served with Tim and had nothing but good to say about him. He was not only a great leader but a very good friend to all the young men in his section. And please send our condolences to his wife and family, I know she also welcomed a lot of the boys into her home. The guys in A'stan are thinking of her and the children.


----------



## munnsy (4 Mar 2006)

.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Mar 2006)

Munnsy my sympathy on the loss of Master-Cpl. Timothy Wilson my prayers are with you and the rest of the family.


----------



## Sigop2004 (5 Mar 2006)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but...
    http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060303/afghan_wilson_060304    
-my sincerest condolences to everyone involved


----------



## fleeingjam (5 Mar 2006)

I just read that too.


- Condolences to the families of the fallen.


----------



## Wookilar (5 Mar 2006)

Only know a few guys from 2 VP, my thoughts are with the whole unit.

Well done for Wilson's family to make a donation like that.  

...and I'm stuck at a desk...doesn't seem right.....


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Mar 2006)

Rest easy Soldier your time on watch is done, now go back to the patrol base and get some rest 

See you when we see you

Pro Patria!


----------



## GDawg (5 Mar 2006)

MCpl Wilson was from my hometown, my dad was getting calls at the Legion about the roll-over,
Rest in peace.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Mar 2006)

My condolences.


----------



## manhole (5 Mar 2006)

our deepest sympathy to the family and friends..........there are no words to express how we feel for each loss suffered..........lest we forget


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2006)

Deepest condolences to MCpl Wilson's family and friends. Thoughts for the boys of 2 VP as well

Je Me Souviens


----------



## highlandgirl (5 Mar 2006)

http://army.ca/
I have sent this letter to the editors at CBC news......
"It was via the army.ca that I read the MSN - Sympatico news release about Cpl.Timothy Wilson's death. It was a more complete report than the cbc posted and I learned that the Wilson family made the final act of selflessness in donating his organs to others. Why would cbc cut this bit of information? You denied Canadians a chance grasp the depth of the sacrifice these people are making. To publicly report this brings into focus the noble generosity of spirit that belongs to many who are a part of our Canadian Military family. The fact that his wife and mother made the decision to donate Timothy's organs is worthy of mention. This was young Timothy's final act of generosity to the world. Canada's heart aches for these young soldiers who are now in harms way on our behalf. We grieve Timothy Wilson's death. Is it possible that I can not depend on the cbc any longer for reliable and complete reportage? The editor has made a mistake on this one and you now have a few days before Timothy is put to rest to address this thoughtless oversight and properly honour his memory."

It is out of respect for this brave young man that I was prompted to send this letter to the CBC. My condolences to the Wilson family. I hope they know about this website.


----------



## ArmyRick (5 Mar 2006)

RIP Patricias...


----------



## muffin (5 Mar 2006)

Condolences to MCpl Wilson's family - 

Prayers to the 2VP.

RIP soldiers - 

muffin


----------



## chrisW (5 Mar 2006)

My brother is not coming home. The only comfort I can find is thinking back to the last time i saw him before he left. He was happier than I have ever seen him in my life. He loved PPCLI. He said his section was the best group of soldiers he's ever served with, every last one of them. He told me it was being called the 'body bag ' tour. He was very at ease with the possiblity of not coming back. It was his job.

Things are going to get worse, Tim said the spring would bring bad news. Please, all the soldiers who read this, tell your family how you feel about the CF, and the job you are doing. Tell them its what you WANT. Tell them you know the RISKS.

I can never be the soldier my brother is. He had no fear, and only thought of his buddies. And he chose his destiny

I love you Tim


----------



## RangerRay (5 Mar 2006)

RIP Patricias...  :'( 

highlandgirl, I checked CTV's website, and there is full mention of MCpl. Wilsons selfless act.  Being only two hours from Grande Prairie, this hits pretty close to home for me.

I've found CTV's coverage to be far better than CBC.  On CTV Newsnet Mike Duffy Live and Question Period, Mike Duffy, Craig Oliver, Jane Taber and Lisa Laflamme have all said that Canada should be in Afghanistan and that our mission there is just.  CBC is much more ambiguous.


----------



## RangerRay (5 Mar 2006)

Chris,

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Words escape me.

 :'(


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Mar 2006)

Chris,

I realize there is little we can do, but please know that the community is here to support you and your family. If there is anything we can do, just let us know.

Mike


----------



## CdnArtyWife (5 Mar 2006)

My sincerest condolences to the families of our latest fallen soldier. May he rest in peace. 

My thoughts and prayers also go to the injured and their families, may they recover fully and swiftly.

Thank you, for everything you do for us.


----------



## bigdog031 (5 Mar 2006)

Paul and Tim rest in peace guys.you guys where both great soldiers and outstanding guys
my heart goes out to there family's and friends still over there.


----------



## Pte_Martin (5 Mar 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060303/afghan_wilson_060304?s_name=&no_ads=

Rest in peace Master Cpl. Timothy Wilson
this now brings us to ten cdn soldiers that have died in Afghanistan


----------



## Kirkhill (5 Mar 2006)




----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Mar 2006)

I am truely sorry Chris.  I hope I will be back in time to attend his funeral.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Mar 2006)

Chris, I am sorry for you and your familiy's loss.  :'(

It is because of fine soldiers like your brother, who knew the risks and yet who continued with their service because it was the right thing to do that I will keep serving for a long time to come.

PRO PATRIA


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Mar 2006)

Our fallen  brothers,

May you now rest in peace.

My Family and I have you in our prayers

dileas gu brath

john tescione


----------



## IamCanadian (5 Mar 2006)

:'(    :'(


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Mar 2006)

Words cannot convey my feelings for those who remain behind.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Mar 2006)

Knowing Sgt Haggerty, Cpl Davis and Mcpl Wilson I can say that they were an all star roster.  That section would have been the envy of B Coy in my opinion.  I hope Sgt Haggerty gets back with the rest of his boys because they will need his strength.  The CF as a whole has lost 2 of its best (and that is not to belittle the loss of our previous members at all).


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Mar 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> RIP Patricias...  :'(
> 
> highlandgirl, I checked CTV's website, and there is full mention of MCpl. Wilsons selfless act.  Being only two hours from Grande Prairie, this hits pretty close to home for me.
> 
> I've found CTV's coverage to be far better than CBC.  On CTV Newsnet Mike Duffy Live and Question Period, Mike Duffy, Craig Oliver, Jane Taber and Lisa Laflamme have all said that Canada should be in Afghanistan and that our mission there is just.  CBC is much more ambiguous.



CTV had a great report tonight.  Lisa Laflamme even looks good in a helmet...

The organ donations were mentioned on the CTV news also, not just the website.

Hopefully this isn't an inappropriate bit of levity, but during the news there was a reminder that things never change - a shot of an O Group showed a Lieutenant Colonel planning an operation which was apparently - inevitably - taking place at the junction of three separate mapsheets.  

Haven't seen CBC's coverage but given the comments here, don't really see much point in switching.


----------



## Pea (7 Mar 2006)

I came across this person's blog entry tonight...I found it really refreshing, and touching.. Thought I would share. (MOD's if it's not OK to post this, please remove it)

http://www.standsure.ca/



> "Thank you, MCpl Timothy Wilson
> 
> Ordinary Canadians join our armed forces to protect other ordinary Canadians. They travel to the other side of the world, at great risk to their own lives, so that our travels to school, work and the grocery store are peaceful. When they are successful in protecting our peace, we forget that we need their protection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glorified Ape (7 Mar 2006)

My respects to the soldier, his family, and those injured.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (7 Mar 2006)

My sincerest condolences.....



Matthew.


----------



## tree hugger (8 Mar 2006)

Paul was in my high school graduating class.  He was a fun loving, very popular guy who was a good athlete.  I've been in touch from other people we graduated with, as they are slowly learning that was "our Paul".  I'll remember him as a fellow Kingfisher who also wanted to make a difference.  Proud to have known him.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Mar 2006)

It was an honour to put Paul into his final place of rest.


----------

